# FRB Club > Общение > Музыка >  Soundtrack From Twin Peaks

## Generalis

*Год:* 1990
*Жанр:* Instrumental, Vocal
*Кол-во композиций:* 11
*Формат:* EAC / FLAC+LOG+CUE
*Качество:* CBR (1411kbps) / 44100KHZ / STEREO
*Общее время:* 49:53
*Размер файла:* 331,6 Mb

Весь саундтрек к сериалу создал итальянский авангардно-джазовый композитор Анджело Бадаламенти, написавший музыку ко многим фильмам Дэвида Линча (их сотрудничество началось с фильма «Синий бархат»). В 1989 году часть мелодий из саундтрека к фильму была выпущена на альбоме «Floating Into the Night» Джулии Круз (Julee Cruise).

*Трэклист:*

1. TWIN PEAKS THEME (Instrumental) 4:45
2. LAURA PALMER'S THEME (Instrumental) 5:08
3. AUDREYS DANCE (Instrumental) 5:15
4. THE NIGHTINGALE (Vocal by Julee Cruise) 4:54
5. FRESHLY SQUEEZED (Instrumental) 3:48
6. THE BOOKHOUSE BOYS (Instrumental) 3:24
7. INTO THE NIGHT (Vocal by Julee Cruise) 4:42
8. NIGHT LIFE IN TWIN PEAKS (Instrumental) 3:23
9. DANCE OF THE DREAM MAN (Instrumental) 3:39
10. LOVE THEME FROM TWIN PEAKS (Instrumental) 4:34
11. FALLING  (Vocal by Julee Cruise) 5:18

*Скачать Soundtrack From Twin Peaks (1990)*

*с Depositfiles.com:* Часть 1 | Часть 2 | Часть 3 | Часть 4

*с Rapidshare.com:* Часть 1 | Часть 2 | Часть 3 | Часть 4

----------


## monitor

клево , впечатляет

----------

